# Daiwa Procyon



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone here use Daiwa Procyon reels for inshore fishing? I'm looking at getting one. I've used Shimano my whole life and just want to try something different.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had the Procyon rods and reels, and Daiwa's exceler reels. Both were incredibly smooth and strong. Highly recommended.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The diawa reels are awesome. I recently purchased the Lexa, which is a step down from the procyon, and I'll hold it up against my stradic's all day long. I also purchased a penn battle of the same size, not impressed. I'll have it for sale when I stop being lazy and post it.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I got my stepson one for Christmas and he loves it.

I have a Ballistic spinning reel and it is a great reel.

FSU Alex has some of the Daiwa Aird spinning reel and he loves them.

The Daiwa spinning reels are solid.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I beleive that Capt. John Rivers is on their Pro Staff... I'd bet he'd have a ton of great information for you about them!


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

